# A very lucky kitty. <3



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

I hope this is okay to post.
This is the story of how our little George Gremlin (insert my last name here) came to be part of our family.
One very sad Sunday, we were having to give away my dog due to many reasons. My mom and I were going on a drive to cheer me up and we stumbled across the Flea Market an hour away from my house. I begged and begged for a new puppy or kitten to feel better and fill the hole in my heart that my dog was taking with her. Mom convinced me a new puppy was not a good idea, since we just had to give away one. She suggested a kitten. I agreed that a kitten would be a better choice, since I had always wanted one. We had to call my dad and convince him to say yes, and once we did we were on the hunt for a kitten. I called many Craigslist ads that had kittens to give away. This one ad in particular caught my attention. A lady was sitting in a computer chair holding the tiniest kitten I have ever seen. I immediately called her and asked if she could hold the kitten for us and we would be on our way immediately to come get him. They said he was a girl. My mom and I drove to the closest Wal-mart and had no idea what we were doing. We bought cheap kitten food and a small litter box with some cheap litter and a bed and toys and rushed over to the next town to get her(him). We drove into a very.. 'shady' trailer park. We pulled up to their house and the lady came outside and invited us into her house. We talked while her daughter went to get George. On the way home George slept on my shoulder and cried. 
When we got home I realized after a few hours that he definitely had fleas. Mom had to rush to the grocery store and buy flea shampoo while I sat with him outside to make sure no fleas got into my room. A few days later he was taken to the vet and we learned he wasn't quite old enough to be taken away from his mother. He was only 2-3 weeks old and the lady had told us he was older. He tested positive for Feline Leukemia Virus on December 12th, and shows symptoms of his disease. George Gremlin is the baby of the family and spoiled beyond belief.








Here is a picture of the baby boy. <3
:kittyball


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome and wish you the best with George.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

cat owner again said:


> Welcome and wish you the best with George.


Thank you!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the story of George and for all you're doing for this kitty. Indeed a very lucky cat!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

Straysmommy said:


> Thank you for sharing the story of George and for all you're doing for this kitty. Indeed a very lucky cat!


Thank you! We try our best!


----------

